# You don't still use a screen saver, do you?



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2008)

> *You don't still use a screen saver, do you?*
> (full article) http://green.yahoo.com/blog/forecastearth/49/you-don-t-still-use-a-screen-saver-do-you.html
> By Don Willmott , Forecast Earth Correspondent Posted Wed Jun 11, 2008 6:36pm PDT
> I'm happy that at this stage in my career I often find myself writing articles about energy-efficient ways to use computers, peripherals, gadgets, and consumer electronics. It makes me feel so, you know, virtuous.
> ...


Flying toasters... sheesh I haven't seen those in YEARS! :lol: 
I've also not used screen savers for years. Found them to be especially annoying... particularly when you're trying to read an e-novel and forget to turn it off. 
The only time I use a screen saver is when we have guests and I turn on a slide-show of my caving pictures as it were.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine used to be anime girls battling across the screen. Stopped working when I went to XP, and since I take my laptop onsite alot, didn't seem right to keep running.
I've got that 3d pipes thing that comes with XP now.


----------



## jkembry (Jun 24, 2008)

My screen is beyond saving.:BSmeter:

Truthfully, I haven't used one in years.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 24, 2008)

I normally keep a slide show of family pictures. Fedora offers a few cools ones though, but they get annoying after a while. The standard XP ones get old quickly too


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2008)

I saw that--I don't use one any more. All my monitors just go blank after a few minutes nowadays.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 25, 2008)

I still use one, basically just to have a 'closed book' on the computer when I'm away. Although I have the blank screen in 10 minutes anyway. I find them naustalgic . And yes, I'd get After Dark's flying toasters if they made a new OSX version heh.


----------

